# Cryptoheros sp. 'honduran red point'



## SA#1_nut (Jul 5, 2018)

Haven't seen any of these for a long time. Had a very prolific pair about 10 years ago and would like to re establish them in a newly cleaned 29 gallon.

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree very prolific plus also a nice looking fish!! I kept a pair for a couple years with multiple spawns as my local fish clubs had some come up at auction. Unfortunately the local market became saturated with fry and once members submitted for BAP awards, they've all but disappeared locally.


----------

